# CVA's Accura 50.cal



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Anybody have a accura?,And what's your experience with them,they look and hold very nicely and looks like they clean up easily.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got an accura with the thumbhole stock, pre "finger tighten breech plug". I haven't had a chance to hunt with it yet but it feels very good and accuracy has been good using pyrodex, 90 grains, with hornady saboted bullets. It's a change for me using shotgun primers from using the percussion caps of my much older traditions rifle. I prefer the feel and balance of the cva to my son's Thompson-center (Don't recall the specific model). The "claw" sling does stay put but for no particular reason other than my own preference I do prefer leather. I was a bit hesitant with the history of CVA but I feel they have taken necessary precautions to prevent the problems of prior guns.

They are easy to clean and with the new breech plug, probably even easier.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one and I love it. I love the feel and how it shoots. Good gun.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the accura is a very nice rifle, I really like the Bergara barrel easy to clean. does accept most sabots with ease and a great shooter to-boot. i have the thumb hole and camo it is comfortable to handle and shoot.


----------

